# Body lifting / chassis.



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.

Once a body has been stripped down to core shell and is unbolted from the chassis' will the shell be light enough in weight for 4 or so men to lift off with timber struts underneath and put on to a cradle?? If not what is the best way to lift body from chassis? Thanks for answers :cheers


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

I lifted my 65 off the frame with a floor jack and some 4X4's. I stacked new cinder blocks in four corners and jacked the body high enough to run new 4X4's 
across the tops of the blocks. When you get it high enough the chassis will roll right out from under the body. The ones in the back should be as far back as possible on the rocker area. Once you get the chassis out of your way you can reposition the body on the 4x4's for safety and secure balance wise.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I used two engine hoists to lift the 65 back on the frame. To get it off the frame I used scrap scaffolding steel and floor jacks with the engine hoist. Make sure you have the parking brake and all the brake lines disconnected, it makes a mess when you dont.


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I did mine backwards. I jacked both the body and frame up as high as I could get it, then supported the the body with jack stands and lowered the chassis from it. I then repaired the rust on the frame and body at the body mounts. Then painted the frame and underside of the body and jacked the frame back up to the body.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

All ideas appreciated .:cheers .


----------



## dataway (May 21, 2011)

I also used an engine hoist. Single hoist and I welded up a four foot long bar, the bar was attached to the hoist and two heavy duty webbing straps, one on each end of the bar. Threaded them through the upper rear wheel wells, and under the front cowl area and lifted the body enough to get the chassis out from under.

I'm about to do the process again, this time using the same bar and a chain-fall attached to a beam above the body.

Why am I doing it again? ....To do it right this time 

JohnnyB


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

All good ways and they get the job done' I have hoists, trolley jacks etc.. so when time is right the body can be lifted. I quite like the wooden cradle on wheels idea for body once split so can prep underneath etc.. 
The resto threads are great for ideas but not many mention the body lift off part so thought would be good to touch on for those contemplating body off resto.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I like Goatee's solution. I've done it with 4 guys with a '66, but that was 30 years ago when my back was a lot yonger. You'd need about 8 old guys, I'd think. Mitch (Too Many Projects) fastened a chain to the seat belt mounts on his '67 and used a forklift to do his....no possibility of body damage, and low -overhead- friendly....you could use an engine hoist or two and do it that way....I thought it was a great idea. I still like Goatee's way, though. Next time.....


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

if you have tight quarters i have seen a post where it was jigged high above the frame and outside the wheels so the frame would roll out and back under to work on either or similar to what goatee did. Build the jig on casters and you can roll both around.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I had 6 guys walk 30 feet with a '66 body fully stripped down. It was very easy with 3 on each side.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

69Goatee said:


> I did mine backwards. I jacked both the body and frame up as high as I could get it, then supported the the body with jack stands and lowered the chassis from it. I then repaired the rust on the frame and body at the body mounts. Then painted the frame and underside of the body and jacked the frame back up to the body.


this is what i have done several times. i drag it out slowly with my 4 wheeler lol


----------



## 1970GTO. (Dec 12, 2019)

Can you do the same with a convertible? I’ve read you need to weld braces at doors to prevent body damage. Any suggestions or recommendations from past experience on this.


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

I saw several videos of six guys lifting off the body, but I didn’t have five friends nearby who were able to assist. Did it myself with hydraulic jacks with 4x4 and 2x4 lumber. Even then I was leery about working on a 500 lb? body balanced on a wooden frame. So in addition to the wood frame I added four cable winch pullers from two horizontal 4x4 posts to eyebolts screwed into floor rafters above. I tested the cables by lifting the body and the wooden frame off the floor. I was then confident in the holding redundancy. Maybe I’m just a nervous Nancy, but I will never be pinned or crushed by any vehicle I work on. Would add a picture, but challenged by transfer from my phone to my IPad...duh.


----------



## 1970GTO. (Dec 12, 2019)

Noangelbuddy said:


> I saw several videos of six guys lifting off the body, but I didn’t have five friends nearby who were able to assist. Did it myself with hydraulic jacks with 4x4 and 2x4 lumber. Even then I was leery about working on a 500 lb? body balanced on a wooden frame. So in addition to the wood frame I added four cable winch pullers from two horizontal 4x4 posts to eyebolts screwed into floor rafters above. I tested the cables by lifting the body and the wooden frame off the floor. I was then confident in the holding redundancy. Maybe I’m just a nervous Nancy, but I will never be pinned or crushed by any vehicle I work on. Would add a picture, but challenged by transfer from my phone to my IPad...duh.


Was yours a convertible or hardtop?


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Hardtop


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Noangelbuddy said:


> I saw several videos of six guys lifting off the body, but I didn’t have five friends nearby who were able to assist. Did it myself with hydraulic jacks with 4x4 and 2x4 lumber. Even then I was leery about working on a 500 lb? body balanced on a wooden frame. So in addition to the wood frame I added four cable winch pullers from two horizontal 4x4 posts to eyebolts screwed into floor rafters above. I tested the cables by lifting the body and the wooden frame off the floor. I was then confident in the holding redundancy. Maybe I’m just a nervous Nancy, but I will never be pinned or crushed by any vehicle I work on. Would add a picture, but challenged by transfer from my phone to my IPad...duh.


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

one more time


----------



## 1970GTO. (Dec 12, 2019)

Very nice. I have to figure out a way for my convertible. Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

1970GTO. said:


> Very nice. I have to figure out a way for my convertible. Thanks


This build may give you some ideas. Restoring my 1968 Convertible-Voodoo II


----------



## 1970GTO. (Dec 12, 2019)

Thanks Jim. Very helpful.


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

1970GTO. said:


> Very nice. I have to figure out a way for my convertible. Thanks


Why would a method for a convertible be different?


----------



## 1970GTO. (Dec 12, 2019)

Noangelbuddy said:


> Why would a method for a convertible be different?


The convertible doesn’t have the hardtop supporting the body from racking depending where the lifting points are. Many have welded braces across the doors. I didn’t know if you could lift a convertible on one side in order to set wood jacking members between the frame and body without bending anything.


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Understand now thanks. If I had a convertible I would have been unaware of the racking until it happened to me. No doubt someone else learned that the hard way.


----------

